# Wired: Is Vaping Really Healthier than Smoking?



## Alex (29/3/16)

*Published on Mar 29, 2016*
Vaping is smoking's hottest new trend--just ask Leonardo DiCarpio who was caught puffing on one at the Golden Globes. The industry claims this is a safe alternative to cigarettes, but how much do we really know about the health effects of vaping? From The Vape Shop to USC's Health and Science campus, Brent Rose explores this new trend and searches for answers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (30/3/16)

Hmmm... interesting piece, and thanks for sourcing, @Alex 

It just doesn't speak to me, however. For a piece that purports to be about health advocacy, it's pretty one sided.

Highlights:

* Pro-vaping (not really): it's all about clouds, bro, plus vapour tricks. The ex-smoker presenter himself positions this as the reason he would do it.

* Anti-vaping: Lots of outtakes of the presenter coughing. Any of you cough that often and that much in a typical day? Thought not.

* Anti-vaping: We just don't know the health effects (with simpering "you poor people vaping" look). Oh, there's studies on the subject, but... well, I don't know... so you don't know.

* Anti-vaping: These things have batteries that can explode in your pocket or in your face... or on your chest... or on your arms... or, like, anywhere. This is clearly a vaping problem. Use your smart phone to google it happening. Just... maybe don't hold the smartphone with a lipo battery in it to close to your face... or your chest... or, like, anywhere.

Nowhere did I see advocacy for harm reduction through this form of alternative use. It's not investigative journalism - it's a "late to the party" opinion piece. The problem, however, is that non-vaper/smokers will watch this and think that they've been given an objective 360-degree perspective.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (30/3/16)

As I stand here. OK correction. Its 2am, so a i lay here... It is starting to piss me off. I'm almost at the 3month mark of vaping/not smoking. 
Having cancer killing many in my family from cigs, I finally quit after 23 years.
I love the clouds, I love the flavors. 
If there is really something bad in vaping, prove it. Or let us be. 
Battery danger? Well compare that to the deaths per year of cigs.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/3/16)

Nice find @Alex.
The other thing that bothers me about this clip besides the ones already mentioned is 1 sip off juice will kill a child. What bull. What if I'm using 0mg nic...??? Or even 3mg nic.... and what age would the child have to be, that clip lacks a lot of information. 

I'm with you @Papa_Lazarou and @Nightwalker , it seems more of a anti vaping campaign then anything else.


----------

